# Moderlieschen mit (Sonnen)barsch dezimieren?



## FuerstvonBabylon (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

meine Versuche, einen großen Teil der mittlerweile rund 500 __ Moderlieschen (geschätzt, es sind eher mehr, auf jeden Fall viel zu viel) loszuwerden ist bisher leider gescheitert. Ich habe sie überall als zu verschenken inseriert, aber es hilft nichts.

Machen muss ich etwas und zwar relativ schnell, denn ich habe schon wieder Fischbrut gesichtet, wir nähern uns also der 1.000 Stück-Marke und der Teich verträgt etwa 100.

Raus fangen ist kaum machbar (verstecken sich, flüchten, riechen den Braten bzw. sehen das Netz). Also kam mir die Idee mit dem Sonnen- oder auch Flussbarsch. Eigentlich ideal, ABER:

- ich habe auch Bitterlinge drinnen (und die möchte ich gerne behalten)
- es sind auch zahlreiche __ Molche im Teich
- es laichen __ Kröten und Grasfrösche

Was frisst denn nun so ein __ Barsch - bzw. von und bis zu welcher Größe? Habt Ihr noch andere Vorschläge oder Tipps, wie ich die Lieschen in Zaum halten kann? Ich bin sicherlich nicht der erste mit diesem Problem, aber irgendwie habe ich im www keine wirklich praktikable Lösung gefunden.

Ich hoffe also auch Euch und auf den einen oder anderen „Leidgenossen“ - Daaaanke°


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2014)

Einfach abwarten biss sich Futterangebot und Fischzahl in der Waage halten.


----------



## BobbyT (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer,
hier im Forum steht schon ganz viel über __ Sonnenbarsche. Habe gerade auch 2 gekauft um meine Goldfische natürlich in Grenzen zu halten. Der __ Reiher kam nur mehrfach zum Begutachten und hat nichts mitgenommen. Für dieses Jahr sehe ich keine Chance mit meinen Sonnenbarschen. Sie sind noch zu klein und die kleinen Goldfische schon zu groß. Die kleinen Sonnenbarsche könne nur ganz kleine Fische fressen. Irgendwo hier steht auch, dass die Wirkung von Sonnenbarschen überschätzt wird, da sie nicht so gefräßig sind wie Goldfische. Meine Sonnenbarsche aus der Zoohandlung kennen auch nur Futter aus der Dose. Ich befürchte, wenn Sie gewohnt sind, dass es Futter gibt, sind sie auch nicht so aktiv. Außerdem gibt es hier im Forum auch Sonnenbarsche zu verschenken.
... mir hat man im Laden direkt 2 Sonnenbarsche empfohlen, da später ein Zweiter Probleme (Revier) haben könnte. Falls es nun nicht 2 Männchen sind, habe ich nächstes Jahr dann ein __ Goldfisch- und Sonnenbarschüberschuss.
LG
Ulrike


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (15. Juli 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Einfach abwarten biss sich Futterangebot und Fischzahl in der Waage halten.



Nichts für ungut, aber wann soll das sein? Wenn ich trockenen Fußes über den Teich gehen kann, weil alles voll __ Moderlieschen ist?  Ich würde wirklich gerne abwarten und der Natur ihren Lauf lassen, aber in diesem Fall scheint das nicht zu klappen. Ich merke ja jetzt schon, dass der Teich anfängt Probleme zu bekommen (Algen nehmen zu, trotz Unterwasserpflanzen wie immer).

@ Ulrike:
Dass die Wirkung der __ Sonnenbarsche überschätzt wird bzw. die __ Barsche die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen , habe ich auch schon gelesen. Deshalb würden mich Erfahrungsberichte von Teichbesitzer interessieren. Also Leute, die schon mal versucht haben Moderlieschen mit Sonnenbarschen zu reduzieren. Hat es geklappt oder war es völlig sinnlos? Haben die Barsche auch die Kaulquappen gefressen? Und was machen die Teichbesitzer, bei denen sich die Moderlieschen auch drastisch vermehren bzw. was haben sie gemacht? Ich bin ja nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem


----------



## rut49 (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer,
bei __ Moderlieschen kann ich nicht mitreden, aber beim Goldfischnachwuchs erfüllt mein Sonnenbarsch gute Dienste.
Bei meinem habe ich festgestellt, dass er alles frißt, was ins Maul paßt, ist eben ein Räuber.
LG Regina


----------



## krallowa (15. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ab welcher Größe brauchen denn Fische keine Angst mehr vor dem bösen __ Barsch zu haben?
Ich habe noch recht kleine Koi im Wasser (ca. 15cm) und eine Menge Nachwuchs von Goldfischen? oder __ Moderlieschen?
Wenn ich jetzt einen Sonnenbarsch einsetze möchte ich natürlich nicht das er an die Koi geht, weil die schön gemächlich durch den Teich schwimmen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (15. Juli 2014)

Als für einen 15 cm Koi müsste der __ Barsch schon knapp 30 cm groß sein. Das dürfte bei einem Sonnenbarsch ziemlich selten sein bzw. eine zeitlang dauern ... Für diese Koi sehe ich keine Gefahr. Ich schätze mal, dass der Barsch alles etwa zwischen 0,5 bis 2 cm frisst - oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## krallowa (15. Juli 2014)

Na dann brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen und schmeiß zwei gleichgeschlechtliche in den Teich in der Hoffnung das sie nicht nur Trockenfutter mögen



Mal sehen wo ich die Biester bekomme


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer,
um den Moderlieschennachschub zu reduzieren, habe ich im letzten Jahr radikal jeden Seerosen- und anderen Stängel abgeschnitten, an dem sich Laich befand. Da die Männchen ja immer um Ihren Laich herumschwimmen, konnte ich die Stellen ganz gut lokalisieren.
Das tat mir zwar für die Herren und auch für die Pflanzen leid...aber besser (und vor allen Dingen einfacher) als ständig den Mininachwuchs durch den Teich zu jagen.
Die Methode ist natürlich abhängig von der Größe und Zugänglichkeit deines Teiches...ebenso von der Länge des Teleskopstieles deiner Teichschere.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2014)

Hi Rainer,

wenn nicht gefüttert wird pendelt sich der Bestand der Lieschen auf dem natürlichen Niveau ein wie sie der Teich ernähren kann , was dann an __ Moderlieschen zuviel ist geht über die

MfG Frank


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (15. Juli 2014)

@ Frank: .... geht über die ???? 
Wahrscheinlich meinst Du, dass sich dann eben der Bestand soweit dezimiert, wie es das Gewässer hergibt bzw. sie ernährt. Ich habe ohnehin schon das Gefühl, dass die Fische deutlich kleiner sind, als sie sein müssten. Stellt sich natürlich die nächste Frage: wenn ein paar hundert Fische das Zeitliche segnen und auf den Grund sacken, wird sich die Wasserqualität auch nicht freuen ...


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2014)

Geht über die Regenbogenbrücke.

Mußt mal tante gooogle fragen 

LG Rene


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer,
eine gute Frage, die Du da hast. Meine ehemals vier __ Sonnenbarsche wurden drei, und jetzt habe ich fünf (wobei ich in den letzten Wochen nur vier gesehen habe). Die fressen bei mir nur sehr kleine Fische, alles ab etwa 5 cm bleibt am Leben, und wächst. Damit wäre das für Dich auch nicht die perfekte Lösung. In einem "aufgeräumten" Teich hätte der Laich bereits keine Chance, aber so einen Teich willst Du ja nicht, und habe ich auch nicht.
Als Alternative bleibt somit nur ein "böser" Raubfisch (großer __ Barsch, __ Wels, __ Hecht, ...), was ich nicht so toll fände (den müsste man ja nur zeitweise in den Teich setzen), oder eine __ Senke bzw. Reuse. Ist zwar schade um die Fische, doch die Alternative ist halt noch schlimmer - ein überbesetzter Teich mit allen Konsequenzen. Sowohl aus Reuse als auch aus der Senke lassen sich die Bitterlinge ja heraussammeln. Ich habe gerade so einen "bösen" Raubfisch wieder gefangen, und aktuell keine Bestandsprobleme . Den habe ich übrigens selbst eingesetzt...  (Siluris glanis, danke ans Forum für die Infos zum Tier, gehört wirklich in keinen Gartenteich).


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Juli 2014)

Danke - das hilft mir schon mal weiter 
Aber wie ist die wundersame Vermehrung Deiner Basche von vier zu drei und dann sogar fünf passiert  ??


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (16. Juli 2014)

Ich habe einen freiwilligen Helfer, um die __ Moderlieschen unter Kontrolle zu halten: 
  
Und das ist auch gut so, da ich auch schon nach kurzer Zeit über 20 Jungfische habe...

Aber so gutes Personal ist so schwer zu kriegen...

Liebe Grüße, Knut


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer,
Schwund gibt es immer. Die restlichen drei sind zwei Männer und eine Frau, und da hat es vor drei Jahren mit Nachwuchs mal geklappt. Dass da noch zwei kleine __ Barsche sind, habe ich erst zwei Jahre später mitbekommen, die Jungfische verstecken sich, sind scheu, und vor allen Dingen fast "farblos". Jetzt würde ich den Nachwuchs schon eher entdecken, da ich mittlerweile weiß, wonach ich suchen muss. Unter dem Nachwuchs habe ich einen weiteren Mann und eine Frau, das kann interessant werden . 


FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Aber wie ist die wundersame Vermehrung Deiner Basche von vier zu drei und dann sogar fünf passiert  ??


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (17. Juli 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> das kann interessant werden



Das glaube ich gerne , da die __ Sonnenbarsche ja in Sachen Nachwuchsproduktion den __ Moderlieschen in nichts nachstehen ...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (17. Juli 2014)

@Knut: 
Du Glückspilz! (Neid  ) - so einen kleinen fliegenden Edelstein hätte ich auch gerne. Aber leider hat sich hier noch kein her verirrt, obwohl der Tisch für ihn reichlich gedeckt wäre ...


----------



## Elcaracho (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rainer-etwas Off-Topic,sorry.Kann man einen einzelnen Sonnenbarsch zu den Elritzen geben,auch wegen Geburtenkontrolle??
                                   LG


----------



## cafechaos0 (8. Feb. 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
In meinem vorherigem Teich hatte ich zuviel __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt um der Mücken Herr zu werden, da ich den Aushub um den Teich als Wall geschüttet hatte, siedelte sich ein Eisvogelpaar an die diese als Futter genutzt haben. Das hat den Bestand reduziert.Außerdem hat der Besatz von Raubfischen geholfen.


----------

